# Waverly, OH Please Help Bear! BGSD Senior



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://m.petfinder.com/petdetail/31...man+Shepherd+Dog&age=&gender=&size=&offset=25


About Bear

Bear is an owner surrender. This dog is 10 years old, weighs 70-80 pounds and available for 4/20/2015 This dog has been wormed for roundworms and hookworms and vaccinated with a 5 way vaccination on 4/19/2015 This dog has been vaccinated for rabies on 4/19/2015 This dog has received a flea and tick treatment on 4/19/2015 Neutered? NO Microchip found?NO Pike Pet Pals assists in helping dogs get out of the Pike County Pound. Private adopters can visit the Pike County Dog Pound at 2575 Alma Omega Road Waverly, Ohio from 10am-4pm Tuesday through Saturday. Sundays by appointment. We recommend calling ahead to make sure the deputy on duty is not on an emergency call. 740-947-5996 Adoption fee is $50.00 cash. This fee includes a Rabies vaccination, 5 in 1 vaccination, worming for roundworms and hookworms, flea and tick treatment and a current Ohio dog license. Dogs are vetted at the dog pound. We do not guarantee a dog's health. Please take your newly adopted dog to a veterinarian as soon as possible. If you do not have a regular veterinarian we -recommend Chillicothe Animal Clinic, 1100 Eastern Avenue, Chillicothe, Ohio 45601, 740-773-4133 To donate for vetting and vaccinations please click on the Sponsor Me link. All donations are used for emergency vetting, routine vet work and vaccinations for the dogs housed at the Pike County Dog Pound. Rescues can contact Volunteer Wayne at [email protected]. Please visit our website at www.pikedogs.petfinder.com for information on adoptions.More InfoPet ID:*31953276. Adoptable


----------

